# Visit to Detourer and Spanish meet venue



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi everyone, just wanted to say thanks to Detourer (aka Ray) for putting Julie and I up on his land in the mountains near Marbella.

We had a wonderfull time and managed to catch up on some maintenance work / replaced front tyres etc.

Ray also mentioned a place called El Chorro as a possible foreign meet destination. We left Rays to stay at El Chorro for the night and can vouch for its appeal.

El Chorro is part of Ardales National Park and is breathtaking scenery, mountains, lakes you name it. All with loads of large wild camping places situated overlooking the lakes. Plenty of space for a large gathering of motorhomes.

Ray had asked if i broach the subject of a meet here on the forums and if there was sufficient interest he may also be able to contact local businesses and whip up some freebies perhaps ???


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

*i'll come*

full of enthusiasm - deal me in

ah but - depends when. going to italy for 6 months in sep


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dave and Ray,
I shall be setting out South at the end of the month and will be spending a couple of months in Spain and Portugal.
I don't know what sort of timescale you are looking at but I could be interested.
Whatever, it sounds a lovely area to visit anyway.
Could I suggest this stream is transferred to the Travel section, I had a devil of a job to find it again - had to resort to a search!
BillD


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

we are between fuingirola(sp) and Marbella and would love to meet up ... but we get lost very easily so simple instructions please


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Calliope

Sorry for delay in reply.......hair of the dog ain't kicked in yet. Love to meet up............Better to give me a call and I will meet you. If you want to stay inland for a day or so look on a map and find Alhaurin El Grande, near Coin. If you can get that far (15kms from Marbella) I will collect you.

Ray

Oooooop's Phone number is: 665417130 (+0034 if using UK phone).


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

No problem Dave, you were most welcome (first post).

Re the possible meet/rally: 

IF anyone is interested, and there are sufficient numbers, I can probably secure a suitable location for very little cost or FREE. Find Alhaurin El Grande on the map and you will see its quite a nice location being a "white village" in the Guadalhorce Valley and on the edge of several national parks. Close by is Ronda, El Chorro (lakes), Antequera etc. etc. 

Spoke with the mayor today (Mmmm..... contacts.....blush!) and has promised some sort of "event". I can arrange traditional Flamenco evening, Half price meal and drink (stella/St Megal = 60p pint) evening, discounts in other local restaurants, Off road day (suzuki self drive) in Sierra etc. etc. Say a week or so at the Alhaurin location then free to wonder around for as long as you have.

Later part of August is only time I can do (Doing Moroccan MH tours Sept-Nov).

I'll leave it with you all...............


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Aw Schpit! already booked France for August, but would love to do it next year?  

M&D


----------

